# yokomo gt4 bodies



## Pn0yboilikehoy (Jan 26, 2005)

i have a yokomo gt4 with the stock rx7 body and its getting pretty old, can i put a 190mm body on my car without problems?? the rx7 body i have right now is 200mm. thanks in advance.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

No, you will have problems with a 190mm body. Most Nitro cars are made for 200mm and the parts inside take this into account.

You can find all the 200mm bodies you like by going to www.hpiracing.com or www.prolineracing.com and clicking on the bodies link on the left hand side. Any 200mm body they have will work for you.

Once you have found something you like visit your local hobby shop and ask for the body. Make sure you choose two or three that you like because all of them may not always be in stock -- or check out some of the advertisers on the right for your online shopping needs.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

also.. depending on if you cut your body posts or not... you might need to pick up a set of body posts. (if you cut them down on the older body)... as the new body you pick might have a "higher" mounting point etc..


----------



## Pn0yboilikehoy (Jan 26, 2005)

do u guys know of any 200mm honda s2000 bodies i know hpi has 190mm but is there a 200mm one from anyone else?


----------



## Pn0yboilikehoy (Jan 26, 2005)

bump...


----------

